# 2nd Tri Subchorionic Hematoma caused by small placental edge bleed



## Maybump2

Hi,

I have had a pretty really rubbish pregnancy so far. Spotting at 8 weeks, sick for most of the 1st trimester and still exhausted, then a rubbish nuchal fold test 1/92 but bloods brought it up to 1/550 then hand foot and mouth disease curtousy of DS, several bouts of gastroentaritus and really bad colds... 

Then at 19+4 i had a red bleed and it looks like i have a subchorionic hematoma directly over my cervix caused by a small placental edge bleed...the hematoma measured about 1.4x4.5 i think.

I have been told i can probably expect bleeding for the rest of the pregnancy, mild cramping and poss early labour... i just want to get to 24weeks for starters... oh and i have just taken my last antibiotic for a water infection...

I have had brown, pink and burgundy spotting for the last 3weeks some times quite bad, other times not as bad and am now 23weeks. 

We are having a little boy and so far he's been fine, heartbeat and scans have been fine and he's kicking away.. i have a dopler and listen in all the time but it still doesn't stop me from being absoloutly petrified... I have got myself into some right states :-(

And then Saturday morning i fainted! So all in all... rubbish! 

I have a 16month old and my partner and family have been great stopping me from having to do any lifting but that is so hard in itself, i miss the contact and hugs etc :-( and feel so weepy all the time :-(

Has anybody had a SCH this late in pregnancy? They seem to pop up earlier and dissapear by about 20weeks? I feel so on edge, i don't know if bleeding is good (ie it's bleeding out and getting smaller) or if it's not good?

Would just like to hear if anybody else out there has gone through this and had a normal outcome or any more knowledge?

Thanks all xx


----------



## poppy

Hi May!

I first got diagnosed with a small haematoma at around 8 weeks after a small amount of bleeding but it had gone by 13 week scan. Then at my 21 week scan I was told there was a long thin haematoma there - very thin but around 12cm in length. They said it looked like an old bleed and was a subamniotic rather than subchorionic haematoma - both are monitored in the same way. The doctors were really surprised I hadn't had more bleeds than the small spotting I had at 8 weeks. They told me similar things to you and like you I was terrified. They said the main concern with something like this is IUGR where the clot stops the baby getting enough nutrients from the placenta but even then it is quite rare. I had to come back for a growth scan at 25 weeks.

At my 25 week scan everything was fine and the clot had reabsorbed. What a relief! I am now 38 weeks pregnant and at last scan (at 36 weeks - scan given due to having a previous big baby), the baby is fine and actually slightly bigger than average.

I hope this helps put your mind at rest. I know what you mean about finding it difficult to get info on second trimester haematomas. You will get more scans and hopefully this show the haematoma disappearing (yours is very small) and the baby growing well. Every day your baby gets bigger and the clot will become so much smaller in comparison to the baby.

There is a thread on this issue on here and has quite a lot of stories of women who have had big clots later on in pregnancy and have delivered healthy babies at full term.

Good luck with your pregnancy, I hope it gets better fir you here on in.

xxx


----------



## Starry Night

Hi. I know I'm only just getting into the second trimester but I think I'll be joining ranks with you. I had sch in my first trimester and after a huge bleed at 8 weeks I seemed to have passed the clot as a scan at 10 weeks showed nothing was there and my 13 week nuchal fold scan showed the same thing. But a few days ago I had to rush to the hospital as I've had another huge bleed and am currently spotting. Sometimes it's as heavy as a light to moderate period. I'm still waiting for the results from my scan a few days ago but I think I've developed another sch. It's very frightening even though each scan shows a very happy baby.


----------



## saramum

I am 18 weeks pregnant. 2 weeks ago I had 2 placental abruptions once day after the other. I was in hospital for 4 days while the bleed reduced. A few days after I got home I started passing large clots and had heavy brown bleeding. I went back for a scan and they said they could see two SCH's, one was 4.5x1 cm, and the other 4.3x3.7cm. The docs have given me a 50/50 chance for this pregnancy to continue. I'm trying hard to stay sane...


----------



## Maybump2

Hi Poppy, 

Thank you for posting your story so far, it's reassuring to know that they an re-absorb and i hope this happens for me and others too. You must be feeling so relieved and with not long to go! Please let us know how you get on it's lovely to know there is light at the end of the worry tunnel 

I never know which way is better, the bleeding seems to be tailing off to just a brown (quite pale at times) discharge. This makes me worry a bit that it's not going and i'm just waiting for another bleed or is it growing? and other times i think maybe it's over? 

I'm still taking things easy although i find it difficult as my 16month old is full of beans and even though others are doing the lifting and carrying just sitting on the floor with him at times or having him sit on my knee feels like it's hard work. 

I'm drinking lots of water but i'm sure i have lost the ability to judge my own body and know if things are normal or not. I have spent today feeling like i have hardly felt any movements but i have heard his heartbeat and can feel him wriggling as i type.

Starry Night and Saramum, it would be really good to hear how you get on, it's really sary and so difficult to stop thinking about it. I feel like i'm going to the loo every five minutes just to check and make sure it's not getting worse.

Saramum, what have they said about the placental abruptions? Are they in the same place? I'm sure i read somewhere that somebody else had this and it didn't effect the baby as the blood flow into the placenta from the mother wasn't really affected. 

My placenta is only abrupted (if that's the term that could be used for it) verys slightly but i didn't feel any pain associated with it, i'm assuming as it's so small.

Good luck to everyone i wish we didn't have to worry about this :-(

xxx


----------



## Starry Night

I haven't heard back from my OB yet so I'm figuring there isn't any major problems. If there was something wrong with the placenta (my main fear) I'm sure they would have called me by now. I still want to call on Monday though to see if there were any issues. I don't want to wait 4 weeks to find out I have a huge clot or the placenta is damaged.


----------



## saramum

Maybump2 - When I was at the hospital they could see that the placental abruption was small, and that the rest of the placenta looked healthy and firmly attached. When they discharged me the bleed had pretty much healed. I had a scan last week (4 days after I got home) because I started having some brown bleeding again, but that looked clear, but I passed large clots and had cramps and a few contractions over the weekend. 

I went for another scan two days later and they saw the 2 SCH's. What they said was that they don't know if these are new, or that they were missed on the scan, and are that the hematomas moved. This was on Tuesday... that was when they gave me 50/50 odds. I have another scan tomorrow, so I guess I'll know more then. The discharge has stopped over the last 24-48 hours and the pain has also stopped, so I'm trying hard to be positive although I'm also going to the toilet every 5 mins...

I also have a two year old. It's really hard not lifting/carrying. So far (for 2 weeks), I've managed, but she's not very happy about it.


----------



## Starry Night

Just got my results back from my latest ultrasound and they couldn't find anything so I have no idea where my bleeding is coming from. At least now I can rest easy that my placenta wasn't damaged nor that I have placenta previa or any scary big clots.


----------



## Maybump2

Hi All,

I was wondering how everyone was doing? Not long to go now Poppy! Hope you are doing well! ) Starry Night, Glad your placenta is ok and everything seems fine  That must be a huge relief! I do know that sometimes really small hematoma's can go missed on a scan, i only say this to poss explain the bleeding if you are still getting it (if not it's prob reasborbed) and the really small ones aren't supposed to be worth worrying about at all so that would be a good thing.

Saramum, hope you are doing ok, have you had your other scan yet? I too am going to the loo every 5 mins over the last few days, hoping i haven't got another UTI or that the antibiotics worked :-( (but going sometimes just from paranoia) It's horrible not being able to pick up little ones and to top it off he's poorly at the mo with teething/a cold and conjunctivits all at the same time :-(( Just so you know the bleeds from the hematoma can cause cramping as it irritates the uterus. My consultant told me to expect it and not to be alarmed although i don't think i have had it.. 

I have actually had a couple of days now without spotting or even discharge really. I did have a bit of a wobble though and convinced myself that i had an incompetent cervix or something was going on as i got some sharp pains but my consultant scanned me and said everything was fine and i am just anxious.. he said the hematoma had shrunk slightly and was 10mmx1.4mm? This is larger than the last measurments he gave me so i have no idea now... 

I'm 24 weeks tomorrow so my next scan is 28 weeks... just need to try not to go insane before then )

Sending everyone good vibes 
xx


----------



## gmh

ur previous measurment sounds like it was in cm and this one is in mm, so it has gotten smaller. YAY! im in first tri with a haehorrhage. love hearing bout others success!


----------



## Starry Night

I fret about incompetent cervix too. :( I often get pains up there or feel heavy. I take that as a signal that I've been up and about too much (it doesn't take much...just walking to the washroom or sitting at the computer too long) and then I lie down again. Seeing my OB on Tuesday so I'm asking him about that or any other explanation for my bleeding.


----------



## Maybump2

Thanks ghm  When i read your response i couldn't believe i hadn't thought of that myself.. ) tbh, i leave every scan with so much flying round my head i forget to ask questions or write info down... I'm taking some questions next time and probably a pad and pen... or a dictaphone! 

What's happened with you so far? 1st Trimester SCH tend to clear up before 20weeks from everything i have read - fingers crossed!

Starry Night, i haven't heard of an IC causing bleeding other than cervical irritation but the amount of blood is usually small and isn't the same as an incompetent cervix but i know what you mean, i have to take things easy or i get those same feelings.. horrible isn't it :-( I think once you have experienced a MC (me too) and then this on top all the naive joy that comes with pregnancy for so many is cruelly stolen and pregnancy just seems to drag and cause nothing but anxiety. I would hold on to the fact that it is very common, it can't be anything typically serious or it would have shown up/you would have experienced severe pain and the MC and this will be completely unrelated so it would have no bearing on the outcome of this pregnancy which i am sure will turn out to be fine (apart from all the stress!)  (i decided not to use punctuation in this blurb... lol) Are you still having any bleeding? (if so it might actually help them to locate it on a scan)

xxx


----------



## Starry Night

No, I stopped bleeding last Friday. I had a bit of spotting a few days ago. It started out brown and then went a pale, pale pink so I immediately laid down and didn't move a single muscle for several hours. It stopped right away. But I will mention it to my OB on Tuesday when I see him. Part of me is concerned I may have an infection on top of everything.

Yeah, this pregnancy has been very, very stressful. I got an early bfp and didn't start spotting until 5 weeks do I had about 1 1/2 weeks of enjoyment. lol Having many scans where I get to see bubs wriggling about are special moments but the happiness only lasts until my next cramp or bit of spotting. But I'm finally not feeling guilty about being on bed rest anymore. I kept feeling like I was just being lazy or that people would think I was exaggerating my need to lie down. Now I'm just relaxing and trying to enjoy my books and dvds.


----------



## Maybump2

Do you know what... every word in the above is how i feel.. I feel like i'm just lazing around at times and (desperately) want to mop the kitchen or tidy up but some things are more important than housework... my only real sorrow is not picking up my 16month old, i feel so sad about that but i keep reminding myself that he won't remember this short time and that i will just have to make up for the relaxing and lack of attention i feel i'm giving him when bump arrives.. (it's going to be hard work! lol)

I also got a cpl of weeks of joy until 8 weeks then paranoia set in... the worst is digestive tummy ache, you know what it porbably is but you can't help freaking out.. and i'm constanty checking just in case my spotting comes back i have had a few days of nothing so far..

I read somewhere that 25% of SCH aren't seen on US, which could be a good thing, or it could have reabsorbed (fingers crossed) they can do early on.

What makes you think you have an infection?


----------



## Starry Night

My discharge is white and chunky. There's been intermittent itching over the past few weeks but it's really minimal. And I've been getting lots of pelvic pressures and pain in my vagina. I don't know. I'm just a paranoid nut.

I can't imagine being on bed rest with another child in the house. Having a cat is already driving me crazy (especially when she jumps all over me, whining for food). My mom had placenta previa with my sister and she had two of us already. We were 3 and 2 at the time. Not sure how she did it. And I certainly don't remember those 9 months of her reading to us from her position lying down on the couch. The only thing I remember was going to the zoo which was on her due date. (crazy!) After all that, my sister arrived two weeks late. lol


----------



## saramum

I'm feeling much more positive. I have had a few scans... the SCH's are pretty much the same size, but everything seems to be more stable, and I haven't had any more bleeds. I'm still considered high risk and on light bed rest, but generally the docs say the longer I go without bleeds and clots, the better it seems.

Maybump - pleased for you that your clot seems to be absorbing. I hope it keeps going that way.
x


----------



## gmh

ok ladies today iv done a bit of walking (not alot) and i feel no pain. after the walking i did do today, yesterday and before it would have hurt, till i put my feet up. this is actually worrying me!! i keep feeling my boobs to see if they are sore, they are now especially after poking and prodding. my nausea eased before my last ultrasound. now im not even sure if im bloated. have i just gotten used to it? am i over analysing things like usual? is it normal for symptoms to lesson at 10 weeks? i dont know if the no pain is the haemorrhage healing or the baby dying.


----------



## Maybump2

gmh, symptoms of first trimester usually start going around now, my boobs didn't feel as sensitive and then now and again do so stop worrying too much x some people don't continue them past 7 weeks but usually by 13 weeks they have gone completely so i'm sure you are normal hun 

Somewhere around the end of the first timester you should also get a burst of energy (i didn't) but i believe most people do so that probably explains the walking 

The hemorage wouldn't ause any pain normally, unless your placenta was abrupted which only sometimes causes pain and would only cause severe pain if you were in serious trouble. I would hold in there and try not to worry too much, even if you give in and buy a dopler you probably won't be able to find bubs heartbeat until a little later on 15weeks ish as you have to be precisely over it at the right angle so it would probably just add to your anxiety.

Work on the theory that no symptoms/news is good news  xxx


----------



## Maybump2

Saramum, that's great news! From what i understand also, the bigger the baby gets the more it will sqwish the clots and they will dissolve normally (put it this way i don't hear it makes them worse) so fingers crossed that's the end of it!  xxx Are you still on bedrest?


----------



## Starry Night

Blech. I have brown discharge again. So annoying. And I can't walk around without some discomfort. It's not so far internal pain as it feels like my stomach is going to rip off my body. Being on bed rest my whole pregnancy has really weakened my muscles and it feels like they can't handle my expanding belly. But mostly, it just makes me really, really tired and weak. And then I get that heavy feeling like things will just gush everywhere and I have to lie down.


----------



## Maybump2

Hi Starry Night,

Just wondered how things were going? Hope you are feeling a bit better. I too was feeling discomfort whilst i was walking but now i'm a bit further along and i think that my ligaments have stretched enough to cope possibly? 

Have you seen anyone for a check up recently?

Cheerio
x


----------



## Starry Night

Hi.

Saw my OB last week and he said that brown discharge was to be expected after a big bleed and nothing to be too concerned about. He even said that the heavy feeling I get is normal too as my muscles and ligaments are being stretched. I'm still taking it easy. He said the ultrasound was perfectly clear and that it's a good sign that my baby has such a healthy heart beat, has made it this far and is growing nicely. I've even popped this week! He did say it was too early to determine placenta previa though. I have to wait for my 20 week scan.

I did learn that my baby is high risk for spina bifida (when it rains, it pours) so I have to go for further testing. I feel hopeful though.

I have had some brown stuff on and off but haven't had anything recently.


----------



## Starry Night

Just bumping this thread to say that I had to go to ER again due to severe cramps and had an ultrasound. Turns out I still have a bleed in my uterus. The report said it had grown minimally since the last ultrasound so I guess it has been there the entire time. Blah. The doctor said that it's possible the bleed hasn't grown but that it was measured from a different angle or they were just paying closer attention. Just trying to hold on to the fact that my baby is OK and my cramping has stopped. I think my body was telling me I was doing too much. I had been walking about a bit lately when I'm technically on bed rest.


----------



## Maybump2

Oh Starry Night :(

Sorry to hear that you ended up having to go in, but i think that's one of the things we have to be prepared for that it's just going to stay there... which my consultant doesn't seem bothered about he says it's fine so i'm sure it's the same for you.

Are you still spotting or anything? I think that's what i'm focusing on, i can cope with it just hanging around but i don't want to have any more spotting.. not that i have any choice in this at all! 

I hope you manage to take it easy a bit and you don't get any more cramping (which can be down to the blood irritating the uterus as well.. drink penty of water, i heard that can reduce the chances of it happening). Also, by about 22wks i stopped getting the crampy feelings and ligament stretching a bit so that helped make me a little more sane..

Always here if you want to chat xx


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah, I haven't had any bleeding since 14 weeks. And it appears most of the cramps can be chalked up to round ligament pains and the tendons in my pelvic bone loosening up. I still think I may have a bladder infection (baby keeps kicking it) but the hospital forgot to give me the results and didn't give them to my OB's office like they said they would. My OB's office is checking up on that and said they'd call if they find out anything. I may call in a bit to see if they have because infections need to be taken care of.

At least my bleed doesn't seem to be interfering with the baby or the placenta so I think my chances are OK. Honestly, I'm just asking for my baby to wait until 32 weeks. I know that is still very early but the odds are still good for preemies at that point and I feel like that is a more realistic goal/milestone than the full 40 weeks at this point.


----------



## Maybump2

I know what you mean, i focussed on 24 weeks as that's what my consultant classed as "viable"... still not great odds but the better target.. then when i got there he said get to 26 weeks as it's even better odds..

I have an appointment next Thursday so i'm guessing he will say 32 weeks then..

Hopefully the ligament pain and stretching will settle, i was even panicked when i got indigestion or wind... you can't help it.

I think you need to focus on no bleeding, no massive growth of the hematoma, and you are nearly 20wks.. i'm sure everything's going to be fine for you xx


----------



## Starry Night

I'm still focused on viability but moreso as the hope that the doctors would finally try to help stop labour if they can. I was told that they wouldn't even give me the drugs to stop labour at this point. I guess baby is too small that the process would be too quick for them to intervene. I don't know.

I'm still getting slight cramps but most feel like ligament pain and are one-sided. And I also cramp when I have to pee. But it's not bad. Taking it really easy today. Fetal movement has really started to pick up (so glad he chose the day I was at the ER to start kicking and moving regularly. Whenever I started to worry he would roll and kick as if letting me know he was OK).

I hope things continue to go smoothly for you. I think sch is easier to handle when there is no bleeding. It feels more contained when it stays in its own smallish area. And I hope for a healthy FULL-TERM baby for you!


----------



## saramum

I'm now 22 weeks, and things seem to have cleared up for me. There was no positive change for ages, and then all of a sudden last week I had a clear scan.
I've got another scan this week so we'll see for sure. I was very anxious because I also have to have an amnio this week (I contracted CMV during the pregnancy and also high risk for spina bifida), but I'm really hoping everything will come out clear, and this time next week they will lift my restrictions...

We will see, but I am feeling positive.

Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## Starry Night

saramum, I'm so glad things seem to have cleared up for you! I'm sure your amnio will come back fine. I was high risk for spina bifida too and got tested today (came back clear). The specialist told me that bleeding in pregnancy can create false positives for spina bifida in the blood work so probably that's what happened to you. Good luck!

AFM, the spina bifida ultrasound finally revealed some explanations for the bleed. It turns out I have a moderate placenta abruption but I have the best possible outcome of that--the bleed is NOT gathering under the placenta but is actually moving out and away which minimizes the risk of the abruption getting worse. So it is moderate, but the doctor feels that I should go on to have a healthy baby! The children's hospital (which is an hour away from me) is now monitoring the pregnancy alongside my OB and will take over if they decide I become high risk. But the specialist assured me he doesn't see this happening as long as I take it easy. He's seeing me again in 3 weeks for another ultrasound.

It's so nice to have some answers!


----------



## eeyore123

hello.
My Story starts at 13 weeks....... i woke with a slight bleed, bright red so went to our day assessment unit, where they did an u/s and found baby was doing fine........ they told me it could be a number of reason and to go back if it happened again.
I then bled again that weekend, and every 2/3 days after.... at 15 weeks i wa admitted in to the labour ward for 3 days as they believed i was having an impending miscarriage and they wanted to monitor me......... after 2 days the bleeding stopped and baby was still going strong so they discharged me and gave me instructions of pelvic rest, and to take it easy.
At 16 weeks i had another u/s where they finally diagnosed me with a sch measuring 3cm x 9cm. It was a relief to finally have an answer to y i was bleeding. Soon after the u/s i had more bleeds.
At 21 weeks i had another scan where they couldn't detect the clot and believed it had bled out........ but 2 days later i started to bleed again have continued like this until last week ( 24 weeks) when it seemed to have finally stopped.
Then this morning i started to bleed the brown blood again.............:(
i am now 25wks + 4. 
My dr said at 16wks most go by 20, at 21 wks she said by 24 weeks...... today its 28wks.......... i feel like my goal post keeps being moved!!!!

To top it off my blood group is O- so i have to have fortnightly blood tests to check the babys cells aren't detected in mine.......... and every 6 weeks i have to have an anti-d jab as long as i'm still bleeding.

i have an u/s booked for 28 wks to check on baby's growth etc.
hope to fine people going thou the same xxx


----------



## Tres

To all "mommies to be" on this thread: please keep updating. I am keen to hear how things are progressing because I am only 15 weeks and having similar problems. So many of you seem so much further along it gives me hope. At 13 weeks I had severe cramps and bleeding and they said it was a threatened miscarriage. Then the cramps eased, but the bleeding continued. Now they suspect it is trouble with the placenta, though I also have a short cervix (closed but only 2.2cm). For now I am on bed rest and the docs blame my placenta for the bleeding, but they cannot see it on the u/s, though they suspect perhaps a SCH because my bleeding is nonstop, red and moderate (2 pads a day). I am living abroad in Asia making this even more scary because I am not sure if they can help with preemies out here well. 

Please please please keep sharing your updates! And good luck to everyone and our babies.


----------



## saramum

I am now 35 weeks and have been 'normal' and off bed rest since 23 weeks. Now my biggest problem is that the baby is breech - which compared to everything else is not really a problem!

Good luck with everything.


----------



## Tres

Saramum: congrats on getting to 35 weeks!!! That is such good news. And don't worry about breech too much. My first 2 pregnancies were partially breech (way sideways, I looked ridiculous) before 37 weeks then somehow mananged to shift showly over time before both being born at 40 weeks totally normal: head first, no worries. You have time. 

Like you I have been given the 50/50 warning and am on bed rest and worried, but it is so good to hear of your progress. My bleeding has lasted 2 weeks so far, but I am hoping it will stop soon and that I can move forward in the pregnancy. To get off bed rest also sounds awesome! I am so bored!

Congrats again!


----------



## Maybump2

Hi Tres,

This thread was started by me, if you read the first post it tells you about mine, but it was 2nd tri later on whih is quite unnusual, 13 weeks is about normal and the prognosis is much better so keep hope that it will dissapear x

Just wanted to let you know my due date was 12th May (Thursday)... it's now the 15th and still no sign of bump coming but my bleed stopped quite a while ago and i have had nothing since... I have had other things but not related as far as i am aware.

I will let you know how things go but will be thinking of you, try not to worry and def keep up the bed rest or light duties at the very least, i'm sure it makes a difference and even if it doesn't, then at least you know you have done everything you can x

Good Luck and keep us posted xx


----------



## inperfected

Hugs to you guys going through it at the moment... 

This thread might help too, as theres many of us there with them. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/142576-sch-group-subchorionic-hematoma-36.html

I am 23 weeks, and I suspect I still have the SCH (had one with week 8 and was still not smaller two weeks ago). I have finally stopped spotting (except for two days ago once) about two weeks ago after literally non-stop for 15 weeks


----------



## Tres

Congrats Maybump2! I know it is a long wait but hang in there, you are at the finish line! I'll be thinking about you and your baby.


----------



## Maybump2

Hi Tres (and everyone else )

Just thought i would update, Had my baby on Friday, 8lb6oz, perfectly healthy, normal labour (very quick but second baby) 

During labour (sorry if TMI) the midwife waschecking me and showed me the hematoma (it had come away as a clot which looked like it had stopped ages ago...)

Anyway, just wanted to post my update, i'm very relieved that it's all over and will be thinking of you all, hoping you all make it out the other end without going mad with worry, i'm sure you will all be fine! xxx


----------



## Tres

Maybump - Congrats on your happy day! You must be so relieved. I hope you can rest and relax now.

All - I need help figuring out my SCH on u/s. My doc says she cannot see the SCH but that my placenta is very low, just touching the cervix. I have been bleeding red blood for the last 3 weeks. Then on my u/s last week we witnessed "live" on TV a weird event. The u/s tech looked at my cervix and saw a big black circle she said was a clot or what she thought was the SCH (on top of the cervix, next to the bottom of the placenta). Then I felt a cramp and suddenly my cervix opened. The tech called my OB into the room asap and as she arrived the clot disappeared and (sorry again, TMI) I started gushing. Then the bleeding stopped. In other words the blood was pooling on top of my cervix then being released. They also think I may be losing amnio fluid as the cervix opens because my levels are low (I am 16 weeks now). Is this really SCH or has anyone had anything like this happen? They can't see any other SCH just this leak and pool effect. Also, does anyone else have low amnio fluid as a result of bleeding (I am hoping the low fluid is b/c of bleeding and not b/c the baby has weak kidneys or something else). Sorry for all the questions and TMI but I am very worried as my complications keep growing (short cervix, low placenta, bleeding, low amnio fluid). Ugh, my doc says things are not looking good.


----------



## poppy

Hey there! 

I posted in January about having a subamniotic haematoma in the second trimester which resolved by the 25 week scan. My lovely son Brannon was born five days early at the end of January weighing 7 pounds 12 ounces and is a lovely, chubby four month old now. 

Good luck to all of you who have been diagnosed with a SCH, I hope your stories also have a good outcome. Most second trimester SCHs do seem to resolve themselves or become less influential on the pregnancy by what I have read of other people's stories.
xxx


----------



## poppy

Maybump2 said:


> Hi Tres (and everyone else )
> 
> Just thought i would update, Had my baby on Friday, 8lb6oz, perfectly healthy, normal labour (very quick but second baby)
> 
> During labour (sorry if TMI) the midwife waschecking me and showed me the hematoma (it had come away as a clot which looked like it had stopped ages ago...)
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to post my update, i'm very relieved that it's all over and will be thinking of you all, hoping you all make it out the other end without going mad with worry, i'm sure you will all be fine! xxx

Congratulations on the birth of your baby!

xxx:hugs:


----------



## mum mum

hi
iam 21 weeks and i have a 5cm heamatoma with a 2cm cervix i've been bleeding on and off since i was 9 weeks. i was admited into hospital twice, the docs told me to bed rest but its pretty hard when you've got a 2yo iam so scard that im going to lose my baby is there anybody whos has been in my situation and has had a good out come


----------



## JaydensMommy1

If you want private message me.. I had one and all is fine :)


----------



## Maybump2

I had one (i originaly posted this thread and was diagnosed at 20wks with a really bad bleed) and had a under 2 to look after too, My baby is now 6wks old and doing just fine :) i'd still try and limit lifting as much as you can and give up housework unless essential, complete pelvic rest (eg no sex) as if anything happens you will justblame yourself (even though all the medical journals i read didn't indicate much of a link between a bad outcome and no bed rest).

Also, a sch at a later stage is a more positive outcome as the baby is bigger now and so won't be competing for space with the clot which is what happens in the 1st tri and sometimes has a worse outcome although you will still worry anyway, it's natural too.

It's easier for me to say now as i am out the other side but i think that a sch isn't as much to worry about unless it's caused by somethig more serious, in which case you knw about it. Unfortunatly though at this late stage it will probably hang around until you have the baby which can just cause more bleeds and extra worry, so ihope it reabsorbs instead for you, i remember the stress and worry only too well!

Tke care xxx


----------



## babyfever27

bump


----------

